# Rake Hill Climb...



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

http://cyclingtimetrials.janet0102....2&gv850__gvff0=10413&gv850__gvfl0=0&tabid=361

Anybody entered it?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2009)

Errr no. Thinking about it though-are you?


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Errr no. Thinking about it though-are you?



Yeah, will be going to give my sheet in soon, don't expect to be very good but it's always fun participating.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2009)

always fun participating


yeah right


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

dan_bo said:


> always fun participating
> 
> 
> yeah right



Do it  Anyway I'm off to enjoy a 20mile ride including the rake near the finish  

And I'll also be handing in my money ect... to enter

Bye


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2009)

You doing it on fixed?


----------



## PastyPower (29 Sep 2009)

Handing my sheet in tonight Hoping the rain blows away before 7tonight as am giving it another go. We dont want wheel spins at the 1in4 point


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2009)

Last time I went and watched it was hissing it down- wheelspins aplenty!


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

PastyPower said:


> Handing my sheet in tonight Hoping the rain blows away before 7tonight as am giving it another go. We dont want wheel spins at the 1in4 point



Well I may see you there if I decide to give it another go today, my legs were tired as I pushed myself yesterday so I had to stop > was disappointed, got back on on the same point though and continued up it.


----------



## a_n_t (29 Sep 2009)

i'm going out to watch


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

a_n_t said:


> i'm going out to watch



Why not compete? you'll be bound to beat my time.


----------



## PastyPower (29 Sep 2009)

Good news AJ your not going to come last
Just missed you this evening or was it your mum Handed my sheet in at Tottington around 7.15 and headed off to the Rake. It was quite wet and pitch black but I got up and over without stopping for the first time so am well chuffed with that. Not a great time 4.56 i made it, i reckon I can shave a fair chunk off that on the day but I got up it thats the main thing 
I am however nursing grazes down my left side after coming off the bike on my way home Must have been doing around 25+mph on a decent from whitefield to Stoneclough when i made a last min decision to take a left and have a crack at slacky brow (a local 1in5 climb) anyhoo the back wheel went on me and i slid down the road on my bum, cuts on my side and a sore wrist which is giving me most concern. Oh and a shredded pair of gloves, ripped sock, little hole in my shoe and bent front brake. Apart from that i'm good Just hope my wrist is ok for the weekend


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

That's still probably better than my time. Yeah my mum dropped the entry in as she was going out anyway. I managed for the first time to get up it in one on sunday, and then again on monday after a 20mile ride, so I thought I might aswell enter for the fun of it.

If you want to have another crack at it this week, pm me, I'll probably be doingtrying it a few times.

Sorry to hear you had a fall, atleast it's you've not broken anything


----------



## PastyPower (29 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> That's still probably better than my time. Yeah my mum dropped the entry in as she was going out anyway. I managed for the first time to get up it in one on sunday, and then again on monday after a 20mile ride, so I thought I might aswell enter for the fun of it.
> 
> If you want to have another crack at it this week, pm me, I'll probably be doingtrying it a few times.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a fall, atleast it's you've not broken anything



Yep, no breaks but my wrist is telling me im at least a few days from getting back on the bike. I'll drop you a pm in a few days


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

PastyPower said:


> Yep, no breaks but my wrist is telling me im at least a few days from getting back on the bike. I'll drop you a pm in a few days



Sure thing, hope your wrist feels better asap then.


----------



## a_n_t (29 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Why not compete? you'll be bound to beat my time.



There's a few in the club doing it, I'm in winter wind down mode


----------



## aJohnson (30 Sep 2009)

a_n_t said:


> There's a few in the club doing it, I'm in winter wind down mode



Ah ok. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it'll be decent weather on the day.


----------



## trio25 (1 Oct 2009)

Hope it goes well, I'm working otherwise I would have given it a go!


----------



## aJohnson (1 Oct 2009)

trio25 said:


> Hope it goes well, I'm working otherwise I would have given it a go!



Shame you cant go >

I'm probably going to come at the lower end (if not at the bottom) of the times but it's the fun of participating.


----------



## trio25 (4 Oct 2009)

Oh I know I would be one of the slowest, but I stop worrying about that ages ago. People are just glad to see people trying!


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2009)

trio25 said:


> Oh I know I would be one of the slowest, but I stop worrying about that ages ago. People are just glad to see people trying!



Aye I'm not worried about my time, it's the participating what matters atm for me. Tackled some tough climbs today, happy I managed them.


----------



## PastyPower (5 Oct 2009)

This is going to be touch and go for me I have a yellow and purple wrist after Tuesdays tumble at the moment and cannot get more than around 20% of my body weight on my left wrist. Not having got any training in since then is cheesing me off too, hope a good run tonight can keep me active.

I see you have joined LRC too AJ . Im new member myself, though i have been on a fair few club runs now.

Matt


----------



## aJohnson (5 Oct 2009)

Yeah joined the other day, had a nice ride with them yesterday 

About to go out for a ride now because it's nice and sunny out

Hope your wrist gets better asap.


----------



## aJohnson (6 Oct 2009)

Got the times, I'm first one to compete


----------



## aJohnson (7 Oct 2009)

Just had another try at the rake, did it in about 4minutes (Phone stopwatch so it's not perfect due to clipping in time ect...)

Managed to stay in the middle cog for all of it.


----------



## PastyPower (8 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Just had another try at the rake, did it in about 4minutes (Phone stopwatch so it's not perfect due to clipping in time ect...)
> 
> Managed to stay in the middle cog for all of it.



4 mins, thats a VERY good time.


----------



## aJohnson (8 Oct 2009)

PastyPower said:


> 4 mins, thats a VERY good time



Not compared to the people getting 2mins . I just hope I'm not overtook. How's ye wrist feeling now?


----------



## PastyPower (8 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Not compared to the people getting 2mins . I just hope I'm not overtook. How's ye wrist feeling now?




They just happen to be National Hill Climb Champions, google Jim Henderson

http://www.bobmuir.co.uk/Rake-2006/index.html

Here's a picture gallery i found googling from the 2006 HC up the Rake. At the very end are the finishing times. 4 mins is very respectable and considered a great time.

Wrist is nearly there, I may go for a run tonight after work and put it to the test, id rather have gone tomoz but its going to be raining


----------



## aJohnson (8 Oct 2009)

I may be there trying it again after college, I'll look at the images ect when I get home.


----------



## aJohnson (8 Oct 2009)

Looking at the pics, shows how painful of a climb it is


----------



## trio25 (9 Oct 2009)

Good luck for sunday!


----------



## aJohnson (9 Oct 2009)

Start times have been uploaded:

http://cyclingtimetrials.janet0102....0=2209&gv391__gvfl0=0&language=en-GB&tabid=62

Ty Trio, and gl to all the other people doing it.


----------



## yenrod (9 Oct 2009)

I mistakenly stubbled upon it once when I was in the area and I thought it was a fantastic climb yet I couldn't see myself racing up it...still, a nice climb to take it easy on in 1st gear orso. Narrow in places too !


----------



## yenrod (9 Oct 2009)

trio25 said:


> Oh I know I would be one of the slowest, but I stop worrying about that ages ago. People are just glad to see people trying!



And suffering too...


----------



## aJohnson (10 Oct 2009)

yenrod said:


> And suffering too...



Yeah, it's a bonus of going first, get to see everybody else suffer whilst I'll be relaxing.


----------



## Tubbs (10 Oct 2009)

Good luck tomorrow - I'll be watching!


----------



## aJohnson (10 Oct 2009)

Tubbs said:


> Good luck tomorrow - I'll be watching!



Well I'll be the one setting off first in a lancashire rc jersey, so I'll be hard to miss. Matt Clinton should be a very good watch IMO.


----------



## Tubbs (10 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Well I'll be the one setting off first in a lancashire rc jersey, so I'll be hard to miss. Matt Clinton should be a very good watch IMO.



Yes I've seen you are first - I'm going down there with PastyPower and I've looked at the programme. Looking forward to seeing the pain on everyone's faces Looks really tough - I'm not looking forward to walking up it!


----------



## a_n_t (10 Oct 2009)

I'll give you a cheer at some point on the hill!


----------



## trio25 (11 Oct 2009)

Last minute nerves settled off you go. It might hurt but at least its short!


----------



## aJohnson (11 Oct 2009)

The weather isn't too nice atm, I'll tell you that.


----------



## montage (11 Oct 2009)

Bad weather is good - alot of people won't want their carbon bikes all mucky so will stay at home.

Good luck


----------



## aJohnson (11 Oct 2009)

I've done the climb a few times before, but that was the hardest it has ever been for me, I could hardly walk afterwards.


----------



## montage (11 Oct 2009)

How did you do?


----------



## a_n_t (11 Oct 2009)

i saw him on the podium at the end so must've gone well?


----------



## aJohnson (11 Oct 2009)

a_n_t said:


> i saw him on the podium at the end so must've gone well?



Well there was only 3 juniors so I was bound to win something . 

I did it in a time of 4:08, the other junior beat me by 6.2 seconds. When I finished I couldn't walk, my legs were like rubber, it was the hardest climb I've had and I'm guessing most of that was due to the nerves. All in all a good day though.

I originally thought there was only two juniors (inc. me) but it ended up being three.

My first ever event.


----------



## PastyPower (11 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Well there was only 3 juniors so I was bound to win something .
> 
> I did it in a time of 4:08, the other junior beat me by 6.2 seconds. When I finished I couldn't walk, my legs were like rubber, it was the hardest climb I've had and I'm guessing most of that was due to the nerves. All in all a good day though.
> 
> I originally thought there was only two juniors (inc. me) but it ended up being three.



Great time aj. I too couldn't feel my legs after I finished had to lie down for a bit, then i couldn't get back up.

Went down with Tubbs and we both got soaked on the way so I had soggy socks, though I did take a spare set of shorts. Anyway over the moon with my time of 3.52, way quicker than i was expecting. Thanks to all the railers shouting us on. I would of stopped if it wasn't for the support.

matt Clinton strolled it in 2.24 and picked up a £800 set of wheels for his troubles

my first event too


----------



## aJohnson (11 Oct 2009)

Matt Clinton was bloomin fast, hope he does well in next weeks event aswell. Good job on your time. It was weird, I went into the lower cog for one part and I've never really had to do that before on that climb (apart from first few trys).


----------



## PastyPower (11 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Matt Clinton was bloomin fast, hope he does well in next weeks event aswell. Good job on your time. It was weird, I went into the lower cog for one part and I've never really had to do that before on that climb (apart from first few trys).



Perhaps you had gone off a little quicker? The headwind and slippy surface wouldn't of helped.


----------



## aJohnson (11 Oct 2009)

May have set off quicker, didn't seem like it though, but I enjoyed the day.


----------



## montage (11 Oct 2009)

Mat clinton is FAST.... never seen him though..is he a small guy?


----------



## Tubbs (11 Oct 2009)

Well done Andrew and Matt! Great day - I had tears in my eyes watching some of the younger ones - one was only 13! 

Matt Clinton went faster than I do on the flat.


----------



## PastyPower (11 Oct 2009)

montage said:


> Mat clinton is FAST.... never seen him though..is he a small guy?



Not really

http://www.arborwood.com/awforums/show-topic-1.php?start=1&fid=6272&taid=1&topid=22767


----------



## trio25 (11 Oct 2009)

Well done everyone!

Oh and a podium is a podium I try not to mention how many were in my category when I do well!


----------



## PastyPower (12 Oct 2009)

http://www.bobmuir.co.uk/lrc_rake_09/DSC05427 (Large).htm


----------



## trio25 (12 Oct 2009)

Good pic!


----------



## aJohnson (12 Oct 2009)

Alot of great pics there PastyPower.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Alot of great pics there PastyPower.


Agreed!

Seeing those pictures of you makes me feel very, very old! Oh, and very, very fat - you're certainly built for hill climbing!


----------



## aJohnson (13 Oct 2009)

I thought I'd be better at longer distances due to my muscle fibres. But I am skinny so don't have much weight to carry.


----------



## aJohnson (15 Oct 2009)

http://www.sportsunday.co.uk/#13.115


----------

